# Found a boat



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you see a steelheader floating in one of these down the river? Remember, as long as you don't touch river bottom, you can fish any part of the river you want. Hmmm

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sevylor-Fish-Hunter-Inflatable-3-Person/dp/B00352KR4E"]Amazon.com: Sevylor Fish Hunter Inflatable 3-Person Boat: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41HduxL%[email protected]@[email protected]@41HduxL%2B3JL[/ame]


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

monkfish said:


> Can you see a steelheader floating in one of these down the river? Remember, as long as you don't touch river bottom, you can fish any part of the river you want. Hmmm
> 
> Amazon.com: Sevylor Fish Hunter Inflatable 3-Person Boat: Sports & Outdoors


Jim watch out for that thing my stepson brought home that exact boat one day. No way three people can fit in it. It paddles like a dump truck. It is not rigid at all. It popped a leak from bumping the dock. It was patched and turned into a giant beer cooler for parties. Stay away.
If you want an inflatable look at a good name like Brig or AB I have a Brigwith a 9.9 on it and it is a fun little thing to tool arounfd the river in. I was thinking of fitting on old jet ski trailer for it and floating without the motor in the winter. I should ave had this done by now I guess I better get on it. iwill let you know how it goes If you are looking check out the nomal sites there should be a bunch for sale right now.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ugh, no.
I'd rather have my yak.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Do not buy that raft. JUNK!!!!!! I had the same one for a little lake by my house in Minnesota and used it 2 times and it ended up with 3 holes in the bottom. i would not take it in a river with jagged rocks in the winter thats asking for trouble. they are Cheaply made. My buddy had the same one and had the same issues as me.For the price of them might as well buy a kyak. My raft went in the trash and I cut my losses and bought a kyak.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> Do not buy that raft. JUNK!!!!!! I had the same one for a little lake by my house in Minnesota and used it 2 times and it ended up with 3 holes in the bottom. i would not take it in a river with jagged rocks in the winter thats asking for trouble. they are Cheaply made. My buddy had the same one and had the same issues as me.For the price of them might as well buy a kyak. My raft went in the trash and I cut my losses and bought a kyak.


Yep exactly what i said 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Go with a better brand like Sea Eagle, I have one that is around 10 years old and it is still functional.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Wouldn't last past the first riffle


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jignmaggot (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.bigskyinflatables.com/


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

So let me get this straight... If you don't touch the river bottom you can fish on "private" land. 

Is this real thing?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> So let me get this straight... If you don't touch the river bottom you can fish on "private" land.
> 
> Is this real thing?


The land owner owns the stream bed but if it is a "navigable waterway" then the state owns the water, and you may boat it as long as you don't touch the bottom. Complications can arise if you anchor to fish though, its a fuzzy law. There have been many many discussions about it all over OGF, the canoe/kayak section probably has some.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> The land owner owns the stream bed but if it is a "navigable waterway" then the state owns the water, and you may boat it as long as you don't touch the bottom. Complications can arise if you anchor to fish though, its a fuzzy law. There have been many many discussions about it all over OGF, the canoe/kayak section probably has some.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


So if I am on the Chagrin in a kayak on surrounded by private land, and I am playing music really loud, only the ODNR, and the State Highway patrol could do something about it, b/c the local cops would have no jurisdiction?

Not saying I would do this, just curious


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I have no idea lol, that would be a good one to write to them about and ask.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

jignmaggot said:


> http://www.bigskyinflatables.com/


Nice, but also $1800 for the single man version.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

monkfish said:


> Nice, but also $1800 for the single man version.


I know no good ones are cheap but check craigs list u could prob find a deal used u also want a rigid bottom mine has rigid plastic hull so u can stand and also nice when unhooking fish etc

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

